
Edward Way's Photos Capture Japan's Vending Machines Hiding in Plain Sight - awjr
https://www.citylab.com/life/2016/06/japans-vending-machines-hiding-in-plain-sight-edward-way/485333/
======
DrScump
This is a definition of "hiding" with which I was previously unfamiliar.

